# Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer



## ulli1958m (4. April 2017)

Ich wollte mit der Bolo verzögert auf Grund in 15m bis 20m Entfernung, im Fließgewässer mit einer Wassertiefe von 1m bis 1,3m angeln.

Mein Problem ist wohl der Anschlag wenn er ins leere geht. Dann fliegt mir die Montage um die "Ohren".
Setze ich den Anschlang sanft bekomme ich den Fisch nicht gehakt #d

Ich habe Bolos von 6m & 7m im Einsatz damit ich so gut wie keine Schnur auf dem Wasser liegen habe.
Die Boloposen haben eine Tragkraft von 8gr bis 15gr

Bei einer Wassertiefe z.B. von 1,3m spanne ich die Montage auf 1,6m bis 1,8m je nach Fließgeschwindigkeit

Was oder wie kann ich mich verbessern bzw was mache ich falsch? |kopfkrat

|wavey:

Ps: Bin Anfänger mit der Bolo im Fließgewässer


----------



## Eff (5. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*

Moin!

Ich muss kurz erwähnen, dass ich weder Bolo-, noch Fließwasserangler bin. Aber es gibt einige Punkte, die ggf. unabhängig davon zu deinem Problem führen können. 

-Haken nicht scharf genug
-zu großer Haken
- Köder zu groß / hart
- vielleicht schlägst du zu früh an

Das sind so ein paar Sachen die ich, wenn mir das beim Match angeln passiert, überprüfe. 

Vielleicht konnte ich ja helfen


----------



## racoon (5. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es sich um Bisse handelt, hast Du die Fische kurz dran ? 
Beim übertiefen Angeln werden oft Bisse vorgegaukelt, wenn der Haken am Grund einen Halt findet, die restliche Montage weitergetrieben wird. Dann zieht es die Pose im Zeitlupentempo nach unten.

Abhilfe kannst Du schaffen, wenn Du -je nach Bewuchs- einen Teil der Bleikette auf Grund schleifen lässt. Dann 'dippert' die Pose (Blei bleibt immer mal kurz am Grund hängen), der Haken bleibt jedoch meist frei und treibt der Montage voraus( bei frei treibendem Blei ist er öfter mal hinter dem Blei, wenn er an Pflanzen oÄ hängt).

Sinnvoll ist es auch manchmal, die Montage nicht so genau auszutarieren, damit sie nicht so sensibel ist. Allerdings nur /erst, wenn die Fische nicht mehr so vorsichtig beißen.


----------



## Ukel (5. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*

Es könnte helfen, den Anschlag nicht nach oben hin auszuführen, sondern mehr seitlich, dann würde die Montage nicht so aus dem Wasser heraus gerissen.
Bei der Tiefe, in der du angelst, sollten doch auch Posen mir weniger Tragkraft ausreichen, je nach Strömung, dann wäre die Montage feiner und die Fische würden evtl. beherzter zupacken und somit eher hängenbleiben.


----------



## Nacktangler (5. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*

Als Anschlag reicht normalerweise auch eine etwas sanftere Rutenbewegung nach oben. Besonders mit langen Ruten... wenn du mit einer 6m Rute einen Anschlag setzt, bei dem du einen viertel Kreis mit der Rute machst, kommst du auf knapp 10 m/s. Falls der Fisch dran ist, fliegt er dir gleich mit um die Ohren


----------



## ulli1958m (5. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*

@racoon 
 Bislang habe ich mit einer Punktbebleiung gefischt, wobei ich ein Schrot aufs maximale 50 cm Vorfach  gepackt habe.
 Dachte auch mal daran das gesamte Blei beim verzögern aufzulegen....sinnvoll??

 Macht eine Bleikette mehr Sinn?
 Wenn ja....wie viel Abstand sollte zwischen den einzelnen Kugeln liegen....oder alle dicht zusammen geschoben?

 @Ukel/Nacktangler
 Beim angeln habe ich immer die Rute auf 11, 12 & 13Uhr stehen. Denn Anschlag dann Richtung 9 Uhr bzw. 15 Uhr setzen?

 #h


----------



## Allroundtalent (5. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*

Moin, 

die Bleischrote oder auch Tropfenbleie so nah wie möglich bei einander. Mit dem Bleischrot am Vorfach hast du nur mehr Widerstand durch die Strömung, zur Bebleiung der Pose trägt das nicht wirklich bei. Guck Dir mal ein paar Videos zum ausloten bei Strömung im Netz an, hier werden zum Einen das Loten und zum Anderen die Montagen erklärt. 

Einen etwas seitlichen Anhieb würde ich dir auch empfehlen, bei Möglichkeit entgegen der Fließrichtung. 

Probieren solltest du auch, ob du nicht eine "saubere Bahn" erwischst, also freier Grund ohne Pflanzen. Hier hast du weniger Hänger und meist auch mehr Fische.

Grüße


----------



## racoon (5. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*

Den Großteil der Bebleiung macht ein Blei aus, der Rest als Bleikette. Diese je nach Beißverhalten auseinander ziehen oder zusammen schieben. Auf dem Vorfach hat Blei eigentlich nichts verloren, Ausnahme angeln mit dem Waggler.

Den Anhieb immer nach oben oder in Fließrichtung. Die Fische stehen fast immer mit dem Kopf gegen die Strömung, wenn Du ihn gegen die Strömung setzt, dann ziehst Du den Haken oft wieder aus dem noch geöffneten Maul, das ist suboptimal.


----------



## ulli1958m (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*

_*Was haltet ihr von der Montage *im Fließgewässer wenn man verzögert ggf. auch fast feststehend mit der Bolo angeln will?_

Habe das vor Jahren mal gesehen, mir aber leider nicht die Montage genau angesehen da ich mit Bolo noch nix am "Hut" hatte

_Beschreibung....hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine _|kopfkrat
Die Posentragkraft wir der Fließgeschwindikeit angepasst. Mit anderen Worten, das volle Blei wird aufgelegt, so das es sich nur minimal durch die Strömung bewegt.
Die Pose wird auf Spannung gehalten.
Durch die Überspannung Pose/Hauptblei entsteht ein Schnurbogen durch den Strömungsdruck.

Kommt jetzt ein Biss, macht die Pose "plöpp" und fällt um....Anschlag setzen #:

Die Montage soll bei Niedrigwasser sehr effektiv sein |rolleyes


----------



## racoon (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Was haltet ihr von der Montage *im Fließgewässer wenn man verzögert ggf. auch fast feststehend mit der Bolo angeln will?_



Die Schnur auf Deiner Zeichnung ist viiiiel zu dick 

Das volle Auflegen des Bleigewichtes ist eher ein Feedern ohne Korb mit Pose. So fische ich, wenn die Fische einen ruhig liegenden Köder wollen, meistens sind es die Brassen die man so fängt. Dafür eignet sich dann aber das Feedern besser. Mit 'Deiner' Montage wird oft bei Hegefischen gemogelt, bei denen das Feedern nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## ulli1958m (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*



racoon schrieb:


> Die Schnur auf Deiner Zeichnung ist viiiiel zu dick  Nö...Ich erwarte echt dicke Fische :q:q:q
> 
> v Dafür eignet sich dann aber das Feedern besser. Mit 'Deiner' Montage wird oft bei Hegefischen gemogelt, bei denen das Feedern nicht erlaubt ist.


Ich wollte damit auch das Feedern umgehen, weil durch das auftreffen des Korbes oft die Fische verscheucht werden. Mit der Posenmontage würde ich das Ziel überwerfen und wieder zur Futterspur ziehen. Macht glaube ich mehr Sinn als einen leeren Futterkorb rein zu donnern oder?

 @racoon....hast du selber schon mal so gefischt?
 Meine Zeichnung entspricht einer tauglichen Montage?

 Gruss
 Ulli #h


----------



## racoon (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Theorie funktioniert, den Schnurbogen wirst Du nicht halten können. Vielleicht auf Rutenlänge- dafür ist dann aber eine sehr ruhige Hand und Windstille erforderlich. Mehr Sinn macht es, übertief zu fischen und die Schnur gespannt zu halten, das dürfte in gewissem Maße klappen. Aber auch da überholt die Pose irgendwann das Blei. Dieses blockierte Fischen funktioniert perfekt nur auf Rutenlänge.
Es gibt Strömungsposen (ich glaube von Clarusso) die angeblich durch die Strömung vom Angler weg gezogen werden. Ob sie in der Praxis funktionieren kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## ulli1958m (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*



racoon schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Theorie funktioniert, den Schnurbogen wirst Du nicht halten können. Vielleicht auf Rutenlänge- dafür ist dann aber eine sehr ruhige Hand und Windstille erforderlich. Ruhig halten wird sicherlich schwer sein...einfacher wird es bei Wind gegen die Strömung....dann macht aber auch das klassische Boloangeln richtig Spass
> 
> Übrigens, wenn mit überspannter Montage und aufgelegten Blei voll blockiert geangelt wird, wird die Bolo im Rutenhalter hochkannt abgestellt.
> Werde das nach Ostern mal testen |rolleyes
> ...


Ich glaube du meinst die Jenzi Strömungspose mit dem Plastikflügel an der Seite 

Film

Leider sind die Posen sehr teuer......ich meine ab 10 Euro gehts los 
Wenn ich fit im Boloangeln bin, werd ich mir eine links und ein rechts drifftene Pose dennoch zulegen |rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## Ukel (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*

@Ulli: das, was du in deiner Zeichnung beschreibst, ist in etwa die Methode, mit der Altweltmeister Wolf-Rüdiger Kremkus früher in der Ems auf Brassen geangelt hat. Wenn du entsprechende Fische in deinem Flüsschen hast und die sich so verhalten wie die Emsbrassen, könnte es gehen. Da man bei der Methode leicht schräg stromab fischt, kann man die Montage so ganz gut auflegen und halten. Mit leichtem Anlupfen und wieder Anhalten kannst du so die Futterspur abangeln. Der Schnurbogen unter Wasser sollte aber nicht zu groß sein, sonst kommt der Anschlag schlecht durch.
Da dein Gewässer anscheinend deutlich flacher als die Ems ist, könnten auch Posen mit weniger Tragkraft zum Einsatz kommen, je nachdem, wie stark die Strömung dann noch ist.


----------



## Ukel (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*

Da du ja aus Greven bist, ist es auch die Ems, nur in kleiner?


----------



## ulli1958m (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln auf 20m im Fließgewässer*



Ukel schrieb:


> Da du ja aus Greven bist, ist es auch die Ems, nur in kleiner?


_*Richtig *_#6

...und ja...es geht um Brassen & Schleie....ich kann nur an bestimmten Stellen bei uns fischen.....die sind flach und zum Teil sehr schnell 

In Haren/Ems wo ich auch hin und wieder angel sieht das anderes aus.....bei einer Wassertiefe 4-5m & Strömung....muss ich dort sicherlich minimum eine 20/25gr Pose verwenden

*@racoon*...20/25gr Pose...dafür benötige ich die dicke Schnur aus meiner Zeichnung 

#h


----------

